# looking for some thoughts and opinions



## RedJones726 (Feb 20, 2010)

well ive never really payed to much attention to bloodlines and all that good stuff but was told he is redboy termite eli-snooty possibly gator im 100% on the redboy termite just because ive seen the dads pedigree but as for the moms its a long story hopefully im not sounding to much like a goon thanks for any insight and opinions


----------



## kidkiwi07 (Dec 5, 2009)

mow the lawn lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Can't really help you on the bloodline question. If you could get your hands on the dam's side of the ped it would help but who cares? He's a good looking boy and he looks happy, that's all that matters. By the way, I'm digging the Fox body in the background :thumbsup:.


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

*you have a good looking dog.*


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

why do you even care, you have a beautiful dog. the whole "bloodline" topic is so overrated (and biased). every line produces good stuff and junk. as long as you're happy with what you have, that's all that matters.


----------

